# Were Back!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well gang were back, had a great time camping over the holidays. Camped at a RV Park on the edge of town in Ruidoso, NM. in the Lincoln National Forest. First night was a little chilly 4 degrees







but after the first night it warmed up to 25 degrees at night (Outback furnace worked great) and was between 55 and 60 in the day. There was lots of sun sunny so that made for great day trips. Went to the ski slopes then sight seeing up the back of one of the mountains to a ranger fire lookout. Man it's sure a sight at 10,000 feet. We did not want to leave







but you know how it is sooooooooo. We have already forcasted a week in January to go back and play in the snow. Ya I know but remember were from Texas.







Just to give you an idea of the temperature difference it was 24 when we left and 85 when we got home.









Is it time to go again?























PS: We did see 4 Outbacks on the road or in RV Parks on the trip.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey vern,

Glad you had a great time and are back safely. I was thinking about you the other day when I walked out of work and saw our outback all covered up in storage. You guys down south have it pretty good. Snowed a little here today and will be in the thirties for the next few days.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't want to hear any more about bad weather you too!

I will be warmer soooooon enough.

sunny 8 days and a wake up and I'll be down in the Caribbean! sunny

Meanwhile...
I have to get up early and go searching for a missing girl. Maybe you heard on CNN about the kidnapped student here in ND. How does searching outside at 15 degrees for 8 hours sound?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey NDJollyMon,

I heard about the missing girl, very sad. I have heard the police have a guy in custody along with some hard evidence but he's not talking. I hope for the family's sake this ends soon, with a miracle preferably.

Snowing like crazy here, just got home from work, the roads are terrible. These clowns driving fwd suv's think they're invincible. Supposed to snow 'til tomorrow night. Spring can come anytime now


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Camping479...
We've been looking everywhere for the girl, Dru Sjodin. So far...no luck. They believe strongly, the guy arrested is the guy who did it. Evidence is strong, and he is on video from the mall parking lot. I hear they also found her blood in his car, along with a knife sheath. His bail was set at a record $5 million, so he's not going anywhere. He plead not guilty to kidnapping. Poor girl, poor family. I have a daughter her age going to the same college. I was at that mall earlier the same day she was kidnapped. Kinda scary. Everyone's packing weapons, mace and such now. Violent crimes are few and far between up here.

I'm 5 days away from taking my family down to the Caribbean for 10 days of relaxation. We all need it.


----------

